# Few TT's Vag Fair 2011!



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

Had a great time!


----------



## triblk6spd (Aug 17, 2011)

Great pics...great cars.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Not Feeling the black one :screwy:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Complete with girl-next-door eye-candy. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Not Feeling the black one :screwy:


 But he won first place!!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> But he won first place!!!!!


 
he had lambo doors!!! of course he won!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> he had lambo doors!!! of course he won!!


 Nah the RS's are what won it for him:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nah the RS's are what won it for him:laugh:


 
did you get any pics of him air'd out??? all the ones I see are at mid to full lift


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

good lookin TT's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> did you get any pics of him air'd out??? all the ones I see are at mid to full lift


 Um he's static.....stock suspension...... 
the owner is the old guy on the left 
no lie


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

PLAYED TT said:


> Um he's static.....stock suspension......
> the owner is the old guy on the left
> no lie


 sorry my comment was a funny


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

black one would be ok without the lambo doors, eyebrows and that mesh on the front :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> sorry my comment was a funny


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

aTTenzione said:


> black one would be ok without the lambo doors, eyebrows and that mesh on the front :banghead:


 
and the diaper w/load rear valance....what's up with that?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> and the diaper w/load rear valance....what's up with that?


 And nobody mentioned the tail lights yet:thumbdown:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> and the diaper w/load rear valance....what's up with that?


 and the altezza style tails.. wen im his age i hope im showing my porsche or rs4 or something at a show


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

He does have a spoiler-less trunk tho


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

I rolled up pretty late, didn't get to see much as it started down pouring, fun show as always though :thumbup:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Um he's static.....stock suspension......
> the owner is the old guy on the left
> no lie


 Correct! He won..It's an awesome TT very very clean, not daily driver..but sweet!


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> And nobody mentioned the tail lights yet:thumbdown:


 I bought the same tail-lights at the show for $90.00 couldn't pass them up... 

Tail lights are sweet....install this Sunday...


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*more!*









Are you Serious....Po-Dunk Town in PA!


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nah the RS's are what won it for him:laugh:


 It won 1st at H2o last year without the RS's and LSD doors, so not really. 


Morio said:


> did you get any pics of him air'd out??? all the ones I see are at mid to full lift


 Airbags are going on this winter. I have been watching your build thread, thanks for the info. 


aTTenzione said:


> black one would be ok without the lambo doors, eyebrows and that mesh on the front :banghead:


 Then it would look like EVERY other TT at a show, thats not what we do. 


PLAYED TT said:


> Um he's static.....stock suspension......
> the owner is the old guy on the left
> no lie


 Yep, thats my Dad and the TT is just one of the toys in his arsenal. I built the TT the way he wants it, we dont care whats "scene" or vortex approved. I know what looks good and when its bagged nobody will be able to knock it. Right now it just has 1.5 static drop. 

coachvtt, it was really nice to meet you and your family. It was one of the better parts of the show! :beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

haze from hell said:


> It won 1st at H2o last year without the RS's and LSD doors, so not really.
> 
> Airbags are going on this winter. I have been watching your build thread, thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


 well the paint looks clean as hell... and with bags it will help pull those wheels off nicely..... not a fan of the doors, body kit but like you said it isn't my car and you didn't build it for me... 

Most people don't understand that being clean is what wins shows, not fads or $$$..... and you guys have 1 clean ass TT..... Jealous of your paint.... :thumbup:


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

Morio said:


> well the paint looks clean as hell... and with bags it will help pull those wheels off nicely..... not a fan of the doors, body kit but like you said it isn't my car and you didn't build it for me...
> 
> Most people don't understand that being clean is what wins shows, not fads or $$$..... and you guys have 1 clean ass TT..... Jealous of your paint.... :thumbup:


 Thank you Morio! I am HUGE fan of your car so that comment means alot to me. We have shown the car five time and received all 1st places except one 2nd place. Not a bad average. I have a mk2 GTI show car and people trash it too because its not a "fad" kind of car, its my car built for me by me. So people hatin on the TT is normal for us. :laugh: I may need to pick your brain about the air setup. Just starting to select what we need now so we can do the install over winter. Thanks again Morio. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haze from hell can I just ask one question. Why not put less of a stretch on the tires at that ride height?


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haze from hell can I just ask one question. Why not put less of a stretch on the tires at that ride height?


 The tires are from the previous wheels and they are new so there was no need to buy another set. They will be perfect when the car is on the ground.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

haze from hell said:


> The tires are from the previous wheels and they are new so there was no need to buy another set. They will be perfect when the car is on the ground.


 I see


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

haze from hell said:


> Thank you Morio! I am HUGE fan of your car so that comment means alot to me. We have shown the car five time and received all 1st places except one 2nd place. Not a bad average. I have a mk2 GTI show car and people trash it too because its not a "fad" kind of car, its my car built for me by me. So people hatin on the TT is normal for us. :laugh: I may need to pick your brain about the air setup. Just starting to select what we need now so we can do the install over winter. Thanks again Morio. :beer:


 
any questions you have about air just shoot me a pm or email... don't mind helping out at all..... Others helped me so it's only right:thumbup::beer: 

and no worries on the hating, I get it all the time....some people love it and some hate it... but I did what I wanted and I am quite happy...:thumbup::beer:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

me and krissrock missed out on this and the duetsch classic this year, last year he won both, and i pulled second at the classic (beat out by a stocker with a giant racing intake manny?) i don't get it either) no way that old guy with the lambo BS should have beaten the roadster! we'll be back next year to show our new stuff!


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

deepblueT said:


> me and krissrock missed out on this and the duetsch classic this year, last year he won both, and i pulled second at the classic (beat out by a stocker with a giant racing intake manny?) i don't get it either) no way that old guy with the lambo BS should have beaten the roadster! we'll be back next year to show our new stuff!


 BTW, we got 1st at Deutsche Classic this year. You guys are getting as lame as the VW MK2 crowd with cookie cutter cars. It's a car show, not a car lot. The roadster looked stock except for the wheels.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But it looked super clean.....


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

the first pic is me...just thought i would add that...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

oh boy


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

hahaha:heart:


----------



## haze from hell (Nov 4, 2004)

I hope the weather is better this year. :banghead:


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

agreed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What? You don't like monsoons?


----------

